# Meet Teddy!



## Teddysmom (May 27, 2013)

I want to introduce to you my handsome little man, Teddy. He and I met a long time ago and have an interesting story that I posted about earlier this year. 

Hi everyone!!! I love joining critter forums and can't wait to get to know some of you and your cats. A little about me: I recently accepted a job and will be moving out of my parents house (finally!!!) the first weekend of July. Joining me will be my lionhead rex mix rabbit, Garfield, and my all white domestic short hair cat, Teddy.



> Teddy and I have an interesting and somewhat heartbreaking story. You see Teddy doesn't actually live with me yet. He is in a shelter still where he has been for the last 2.5 years! To make a long story short, Teddy was abandoned by his original owner when he was a young cat and left to fend on his own for almost 3 months until my local shelter got him out of his horrible situation. I used to work at this amazing shelter/boarding facility and am still really good friends with the owner. I had started volunteering there at the beginning of the year in the cat room and Teddy and I really formed a strong bond. I hadn't actually read his whole story until almost a month after I started volunteering and when I saw that he had been there since November 2011, my heart just sank. He was the sweetest cat I had ever been around and for not being shown that same love from humans in a long time, if ever, it broke my heart that no one had wanted to adopt him yet. He has even been sponsored so many times by other volunteers that his adoption fee is only $25 as oppose to the usual $100 and still no one wanted him. I just couldn't get that little guy out of my mind but knew the situation I was in was not suitable to give him the home he deserved. So I talked to the owner about what I could do and she said well, lets put an "I'm adopted" sign on his cage and we'll hold him for you until you can take him home. You can imagine my face when she said that! You see I had already applied for the Apprentice School and felt very confident that I would be able to provide for him in the next coming months. Well, I didn't realize that it would take SO LONG and I kept asking the owner if there was anything I could pay for for Teddy or any of the other animals/people and all she ever said was that she would love if I could just come in and volunteer on a regular basis. All the cats want is attention and that's all she asked of me. This shelter has been a God-send to me and to Teddy and I look forward to him joining me in the near future. It's been an incredibly long journey for both of us to get back on our feet and I can't wait for what the future has in store.
> 
> Sorry this is long, but Teddy's story is a testament to the amazing local shelters around this country and around the world who don't get enough credit for what they do for people and animals. Thanks for reading!!!


Well Teddy and I finally united the 11th of August of this year and he has been the best addition to my life.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I Love your and Teddys story! What a journey for both of you! 
Teddy is a handsome little boy...
And a Smart one! 
Because he choose you!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is just wonderful for both of you.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

How great. I agree, he is a very handsome boy!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

What a beautiful story! Teddy looks right at home on that blanket 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Teddy looks very content


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

*squishes*


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That is the sweetest story I have ever heard  I am so happy for you and Teddy, just bless you both!!!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Good luck on your journey together! I love your story and he's handsome and of course smart. That lady is one nice lady to do that for you - but she clearly saw the bond you two shared and the greatness in you as well! congrats!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

He's adorable! Bet he's quite friendly!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

What a lovely story and a happy ending for you and Teddy, a very cute kitty.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a beautiful kitty! He looks like he has a kind soul. I am glad he is in his forever home.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Teddy looks like my Angelo! What a lovely story.


----------

